# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Convert Halogen Work Lights to LED Inexpensively

## projectswithrich

You can upgrade your halogen work light to LED yourself and save a lot of money over purchasing a pre built led setup from a big box store. I go over the details of the led lights that I purchased, where I bought them, how much they cost, and why I chose these particular ones. I also cover installation, wattages, wiring considerations, work light upgrades, and information about color temperatures for workshop lighting.

----------

Janvosburg (Oct 26, 2021),

mwmkravchenko (Oct 18, 2021),

Ralphxyz (Oct 19, 2021),

rlm98253 (Oct 18, 2021)

----------


## Ralphxyz

I was waiting for some free time to post my Halogen to LED conversion.

Ralph

----------


## DIYer

Thanks projectswithrich! We've added your Halogen to LED Conversion to our Lighting category,
as well as to your builder page: projectswithrich's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Halogen to LED Conversion
 by projectswithrich

tags:
light, LED

----------


## kb4mdz

I have found (first online at LED light sellers, now at big-box stores) LED Replacements for these hot power hungry halogen bulbs. 

They're called R7S 

I like to call these styles of lights 'Artificial Sun'

----------

